

Ask HN: Free technical books in epub format - gshakir

Looking for free technical books in epub format to try out on my new ipad. For example, I found "Pro Git" at http://git-scm.com/2010/05/17/progit-for-the-ipad.html
======
latch
Both The Little MongoDB Book and the Little Redis Book:

<http://openmymind.net/2011/3/28/The-Little-MongoDB-Book/>

<http://openmymind.net/2012/1/23/The-Little-Redis-Book/>

------
scribblemacher
While not epub specific, this question on SO might be useful to you:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-
ava...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-
programming-books)

------
Hexx
Technical is rather broad. Can you make it more concise?

